# Can I post this?



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey everyone. It's been quite a while since we've been on here - had another baby and hubby went back to work.  I am wondering if I can post an LGD for sale on the board? Don't want to break protocol or anything! Thanks!

MouseBandit

edited title


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I for one would love to hear about your lgd.

No response, I say go right ahead! Why not?

HF


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay! We are in So. Oregon but could deliver her pretty much anywhere in Oregon, SW Washington, or very N. Calif. for the cost of gas. She is 14 months old, not fixed, and half Great Pyr (father) and half Maremma (mother). She has been trained to respect fences, and doesn't try to get over or through them, even when they're rickity, LOL! Born with goats and sheep, but came to us about 8 weeks old. Was allowed free access to all of our property (not all fenced, wasn't a problem) for the first 5 months or so while training her and bonding with her. She did fine with the chickens, the cat, our friends dogs, and even when the rabbits got loose a couple of times (although she was clearly curious about what that little thing was, ha ha!). Since about 5 months, she has been exclusively pastured with our goats and is doing awesome. Her mother was awesome, too, killing a cougar a few days before giving birth to 13 puppies, all of whom made it and did fine. Our Belle came from the litter after that. 

PM me if you would be interested, as we have to sell all the livestock while we're on the road with husband's work. It will be a year or two before we can be back home full time, and we can't afford to have a caretaker and all the animals while we're getting the property paid off and living at at the other end of the state. 

Thanks!!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

She sound nice, the best part is she is halfway through that puppy stage if she isn't already. Hopefully you will find her a home soon. 

We are looking for a younger male and she doesn't fit the bill for us. I'm glad you posted though. 

HF


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Is she really long haired? or somewhat shorter?


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

She does seem to be mostly through the puppy stage now. She's way more mellow, and does her "laying down on the high ground and watching" routine all the time. 

And, her hair is pretty long. Hubby says it's kind of matted down so it doesn't seem as long as our friend's Great Pyr (who has much cushier living quarters than we provide, ha ha!) - that their's is cleaner and fluffier. 

MouseBandit


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The other livestock forums have a for sale thread. So go ahead here, and you may want to post want/need on the barter board also. Just don't post all over the site as that is usually frowned on.

Hope it works out - but I'll say here - as on the barter board, buyer and seller be sure to do your due diligence so make sure you are comfortable with the deal you agree to. Make sure you have more than one way to contact each other.

And HT cannot make a sale hold up.


----------

